# Ceramic heater/thermostat advice please?



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi guys

Is it ok to use a dimming thermostat with a ceramic heater? Im pretty sure it is but thought id better ask someone with more experience. 

Im getting a viv set up for my girlfriends birthday (she wants a bearded dragon). I already have a habistat dimming thermostat and intend to use it with a ceramic for heat. Or do i have to use a pulse stat? 

Cheers!


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

A dimming stat powers the bulb either on or off, A pulse stat pulses the electricity to keep up with the temp. requirements.

Using a dimmer with a creamic can cause overheat problems, and you will find that the temerature can be unstable.

Personally i would purchase a pulse-stat, as it would prevent any issues arising, all in all a pulse stat is best, it allows you to keep precise temps, A dimmer cannot provide such needs.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Just another thing i found, you can check this out, it goes more in-depth in its explinations of what you can use



FAQ for Habistat thermostats


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats great,thanks loads for your help! Pulse it is then!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to disagree but a dimmer does not do on/off. It limits the amount of power supplied to the bulb. A matstat is an on/off stat. I use a dimmer with a reflector bulb and a ceramic bulb. Both work just fine and I have no issues with fluctuating temperature.


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Sorry to disagree but a dimmer does not do on/off. It limits the amount of power supplied to the bulb. A matstat is an on/off stat. I use a dimmer with a reflector bulb and a ceramic bulb. Both work just fine and I have no issues with fluctuating temperature.


You know i did think that dimmers are allways on but just have different amounts of power going to them,just thought id better make sure,ill look into it more then. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Sorry to disagree but a dimmer does not do on/off. It limits the amount of power supplied to the bulb. A matstat is an on/off stat. I use a dimmer with a reflector bulb and a ceramic bulb. Both work just fine and I have no issues with fluctuating temperature.


 
Ah thats what i meant to put, it limits the current to the bulb. works just like a househould dimmer, (Got confused because i was looking at my Mat-Stat at the time  )Habistat FAQ say its best to use the right things for the correct purposes, which is pulse for ceramic and dimmer for incandescent


----------



## Boa Lover (Feb 3, 2008)

Well i think ill go with the pulse after reading what habistat have said. Thanks for your input guys,much appreciated!


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats ok glad to have helped


----------

